# T4030 Air Conditioner



## pharmerphil (Jun 9, 2011)

If someone can give me some input, it would be appreciated. I have an 09 T4030 New Holland and really enjoy using it. It is my first cab tractor. Last summer, the air conditioner didn't cool as I thought it should. There's no issue in the cooler seasons. I took it in and the dealer didn't find anything wrong except he did add a little freon. No leaks were found.

I'll also explain that I do not expect the air conditioner to make frost in the cabin, but what I'm getting is not what I expect. Last weekend, the air turned warm in about 30 minutes after working with the PTO engaged. I can stay in the cab about 45 min to an hour until I have to abandon. :dazed:

I do have an appointment to take it to the dealer next week but I'm wondering if anyone else might have had an issue with the AC on their 4030?

Thanks in advance,

Phil Bye


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a real good friend who runs cab tractors and he told me there are air filters that get dirty real fast and have to be cleaned almost every day for the air to work right.


----------



## pharmerphil (Jun 9, 2011)

*Rick --*

Thanks for your reply. I'll check the cabin filters. I had briefly thought about that but got sidetracked before I could look at them. I'll do that the first thing after I get home this afternoon.

Phil :usa:


----------

